# white mold problem



## sthompson (Sep 12, 2010)

Lately our 30 gal tank has been getting a white mold build-up on the inside cover and filter.
We live in a rain forest but the summer was very dry with no humidity to speak of...don't know how climatic conditions affect indoor tanks.
What about mold on indoor plants/walls...could one mold problem create another?
Could over feeding cause mold.We were away and put a 5 day feeding pellet into the tank.Part of it was still there 6 days later...

Any thoughts or suggestions are much appreciated.
Thanks.
Sthompson

*c/p*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know a soultion to ur problem but im jealous that you live in a rain forest, where do you live if you dont mind asking, maybe some photos of your house, its just interesting to me becuase i live in new york city.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends on the fish you have but if you are not away for long I think it is usually best just not to feed them. It doesn't hurt most fish as that is natural in the wild. The pellets are not always a good idea.

As for the mold. Are you sure that's what it is, it's not calcium deposit or some thing? Does it grow out of the water only? What happens if you just wipe it off?


----------

